# Found some lumps



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Archie has had a bath today after a particularly muddy walk. Whilst bathing him I felt some lumps on his tummy. 2 are quite small and hardish, with a black top. I thought it was dirt but they are more like a raised mole. The 3rd is about the size of a 5p in diameter, is raised but feels soft to touch, almost like its filled with fluid. 2 people have mentioned hernia's!.? 

I'm making him an appointment on Tuesday at the vets but just wondering if anyone else had come across something like this? They don't seem to be worrying him either.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

The 2 small hardish with black top are fine - Treacle has had them & I asked a vet nurse if they were ok [forgot what she called them as was last year!] Not sure about the third but sounds cyst like?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Are the parallel to eachither . gypsy has them and they are just her nipples.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Pretty sure they're not nipples. The 2 hard ones are down by his willy. On the same side but one is right next to it the other is a bit nearer to his leg. The soft one is on his tummy and the one I'm mostly worried about.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> The 2 small hardish with black top are fine - Treacle has had them & I asked a vet nurse if they were ok [forgot what she called them as was last year!] Not sure about the third but sounds cyst like?


Ooh well that's good then. Re the soft one I was thinking cyst too.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Can you post a photo i still.thunk it could be his nipples


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I will try and post a pic. Not done it before so may take a while. Will have to convince Archie to come out from under my bed. 

Surely if they were nipples he'd have the same the other side too?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy only has two out of her 8 that are raisex and have a dark colour too them. iv also seen it om dogs in for grooming.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

kendal said:


> Gypsy only has two out of her 8 that are raisex and have a dark colour too them. iv also seen it om dogs in for grooming.


Just back from the vet. The hard lumps are nipples!!  She said they were in a weird place but mostly likely just nipples. The other lump is an umbilical hernia that is closed so shouldn't cause him any problems and unless it changes I don't have to worry too much about it. So fingers crossed we don't have to pay the vet a visit again for a long time.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Good news - and nice to know nothing to worry about Kendal - well spotted!


----------

